# Stain Beading.



## StarsOnly (Mar 17, 2009)

I am re-staining a peaked ceiling. The area I tested the 2nd color on looks as if it is beading/not absorbing in one spot. The first color I tested was a royal Walnut with a Minwax poly, and this second test I used a regular Minwax Golden Oak. The two tests were done 4 days apart.










The spot beading in the pictures was not applied over the poly. The poly test stopped beneath the black box in the second picture.










Other than some light cleaning no prep was done. The wood slats are a thin almost balsa type but do have a grain and knots.










The original stain job is probably over fifteen years old. It's in a bathroom and I doubt it ever had a sealer/varnish protective coat put on.










I'm very new to staining anything but the occasional shirt but I have been going very slowly, testing colors and have no problems with applying evenly other than using a little too much the first round on another part of the room.

Anyone who can fill me in is much appreciated. Thank you folks.

Brian


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It looks like the stain is reacting due to some contamination, like wax or polish, or maybe some cleaners that may have contained some type of silicone. You can't assume there is no existing finish. 

If mineral spirits doesn't wipe it down, other solvents like lacquer thinner may take off the color. In addition, you may have to sand to the wood. A chemical stripper may be an alternative if nothing else works.


----------



## StarsOnly (Mar 17, 2009)

That's a good point, I shouldn't be assuming anything, especially on this house. Some of the work, -everything from sheet-rock to electrical,- has me shaking my head most of the time.

The stain did take on that spot but I'm going to do what you advised and MS the whole ceiling before I re-stain it.

Thanks for the direction it's very appreciated.

Brian


----------



## Alan P Oliver (Dec 26, 2008)

*Stain bleeding*










I must confess I'm not sure of American products, being from the U.K. but, the problem can be as follows: 
1/The two products used are incompatible.i.e. Acrylic on top of oil base.
2/There is no physical key, between coats. May need light sanding between coats. 
3/ As Cabinetman states there may be some silicone contamination (possibly from aerosol furniture cleaner). 
If the area of patchiness is restricted to a small defined area, how about stripping off, use French Sanding sealer, then apply tinting coat, and finish. If there is silicon on the surface the sealer will act as a 'locking' in agent. Any subsequent coat will grab *evenly* onto the sealer. Do lightly sand, with zinc stearate before applying additional coats.
When going for a natural wood finish. Sound preparation is essential. Products have to be compatible and preparation has to be thorough. If the above doesn't work you have a hard job ahead. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------

